# Resourcen in Projekt einbinden



## xadoX (3. Apr 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hab da zwei Anliegen. Ich habe in Netbeans ein Projekt mit 5 packages und verschiedenen Klassen darin  erstellt. 

1) Es sollen unter Anderem folgende Dinge in der fertigen JAR Datei möglich sein:

Property-Datei speichern und einlesen
XML Dateien erstellen und lesen
Images laden

Meine Frage ist nun in welchen Ordner ich diese ganzen Ressourcen speichern muss?
Habe die Dateien momentan einfach eine Ebene tiefer als der Projektname, da wo auch die Ordner "dist", "lib", "nbproject", "src" und "test" liegen.

Wenn ich die jar Datei im dist Ordner starte dann findet er die ganzen Dateien nicht.
Wo muss ich die Ressourcen-Dateie also hinpacken?

2) In meiner Gui nutze ich einen JTree. Möchte die Blätter des Jtrees aber genauso aussehen lassen wie die Nodes. Dazu finde ich leider nicht das passende icon. Es sieht folgendermaßen aus:







Wo hat Netbeans dieses Icon her? Die müssen doch standardmäßig auch irgendwo gespeichert werden.
Könnt ihr mir sagen wo?

Danke für eure Hilfen


----------



## André Uhres (4. Apr 2011)

Hallo xadoX,

1. Ressourcen können wir genau wie den Quellcode in ein package setzen und mit getClass().getResource(..) darauf zugreifen.
2. Versuch mal dies: [c]Icon icon = UIManager.getIcon("Tree.closedIcon");[/c]

Gruß,
André


----------



## maki (4. Apr 2011)

> 1) Es sollen unter Anderem folgende Dinge in der fertigen JAR Datei möglich sein:
> 
> Property-Datei speichern und einlesen
> XML Dateien erstellen und lesen
> Images laden


eine Jar lässt sich n ciht änbdern während diese ausgeführt wird, solltest dich von der Idee verabschieden dass du Dateien (Properties, XML) in der Jar ändern/erstellen kannst.

Lesen von Dateien dagegen ist einfach, hier beschrieben: Smartly load your properties - JavaWorld


----------



## xadoX (4. Apr 2011)

zu 1)
Resourcen laden und speichern klappt jetzt 



> 2. Versuch mal dies: Icon icon = UIManager.getIcon("Tree.closedIcon");



Klappt super. Darf ich fragen woher du den Namen "Tree.closedIcon" her hast? Könnte nämlich sein, dass ich die Standardicons noch des Öfteren brauche.


----------



## André Uhres (5. Apr 2011)

xadoX hat gesagt.:


> Darf ich fragen woher du den Namen "Tree.closedIcon" her hast?



Gucks du hier: UIManager Defaults


----------



## xadoX (9. Apr 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Bernd B. (9. Apr 2011)

Wenn du mit netbeans arbeitest kannst du Bilder auch ganze Ordner von Bildern automatisch dazufügen lassen in dein Projekt: geh in den Oberflächendesigner und drück zum Beispiel bei einem jLabel oder Button oder so auf Eigenschaften dort kann man ja per Designer, Bilder auf den Button legen und dort kannst du diese Bilder auch gleich zum Projekt, mit einfache klicks, ohne Schwierigkeiten dazufügen ohne genau wissen zu müssen wohin


----------



## André Uhres (10. Apr 2011)

Bernd B. hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du mit netbeans arbeitest kannst du Bilder auch ganze Ordner von Bildern automatisch dazufügen lassen in dein Projekt



Hallo Bernd,

das ist, allgemein gesehen, sicher ein nützlicher Tipp. Nur fürchte ich, dass wir dort keinen direkten Zugriff auf die Standardicons von Java haben, was ja hier gewünscht wird.

Gruß,
André


----------

